# Shoe Shine Box Build



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Time to see if I can do two projects at once.

I started work on a shoe shine box today. Sometimes I am thankful that I can have awesome wood with which to work. I threw a little denatured alcohol on it to get an idea of what it (Qtr Saw White Oak and Katalox) will look like. :thumbsup:










I glued up the panels and dimensioned the external pieces.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's some pretty wood. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking good. Love QSWO and will be watching your progress.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

And what is the other ? you have a good start on this one


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

GROOVY said:


> And what is the other ? you have a good start on this one


Katalox is also known as Mexican Ebony. Its color is typically black, though sapwood is white, and it can have a purple hue to it.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Removable shelf inside the box constructed.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Cannot wait for the finished project!


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Slow progress today. I had to do emergency surgery on the Shopsmith Mark V - the lower gear ratio mechanism decided to start grinding on the the motor. So I was only able to finish cutting the dovetails on the side panels and the rabbets for the top and bottom. The stopped dados will have to wait until later. Oh ... and I finished the removable shelf.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck with your machine problems. Looking forward to seeing box done.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Another beautiful project.

You said two at once so what is the other project?


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> Another beautiful project.
> 
> You said two at once so what is the other project?


Thanks. The other project is this outdoor bench, though its falling behind the current project.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)




----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking forward to this. So much fun stuff can be done with moderately sized boxes to make them unique. :thumbup1: I'll be watching.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

The box is all put together. I love clamps!










After I took it out of the clamps, I gave it a light sanding with 80 grit. Then I ran it through the table saw with a depth set to about 1/16" from the thickness of the walls. A handsaw was able to complete the cut.










When cutting the rabbets to inset the lid and base, I decided not to pay close enough attention and routed on the wrong side. I didn't want to remake the part so I refit the pins and tails. The problem was that it created a 1/4" gap in one of them. I was able to rip a small piece of stock to the appropriate width and glue it into place. After it dried, the flush saw and sanding made it barely noticeable.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking sharp! I also love clamps ;-)

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------

